# Windows 7 und Antivir haben Probleme



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7 und Antivir haben Probleme gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Windows 7 und Antivir haben Probleme


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. November 2009)

Soll das auch bei der Avira Premium Security Suite vorkommen denn ich merke davon nichts.

Das letzte mal das Win 7 bei mir Checkdisk (CHKDSK)ausführen wollte war bei meiner nun eingeschickten defekten neuen Festplatte die am Ende gar nicht mehr im Bios gefunden wurde.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Pixelplanet (23. November 2009)

kein problem heir mit der Premium version.


----------



## Xylezz (23. November 2009)

Ach wie gut das jeder weiß, Antivir ist der größte Schei*s ;>

Da lobe ich mir Avast :>


----------



## Elkhife (23. November 2009)

Also ich hab das kostenlose Avira auf meinem PC und Win7 Professional. Hatte das nur einmal gehabt letzte Woche, dass vorm Start eine HDD gescannt wurde und danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Blutstoff (23. November 2009)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Ach wie gut das jeder weiß, Antivir ist der größte Schei*s ;>
> 
> Da lobe ich mir Avast :>


 
Große ******* ist dein Beitrag!


@Topic
Ich habe ebenfalls keine Probleme mit Win7 64 Bit in Verbindung mit Antivir.


----------



## toxic27 (23. November 2009)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Also ich hab das kostenlose Avira auf meinem PC und Win7 Professional. Hatte das nur einmal gehabt letzte Woche, dass vorm Start eine HDD gescannt wurde und danach nicht mehr.



Bei mir kommt das jeden Neustart oder Reboot,bisher kein Probs mit Antivir gehabt aber das nervt ungemein. Zumal die HDD gerade frisch aufgesetzt wurde,Update bitte ABER flott !


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. November 2009)

hmm, bisher 0 probleme mit antivir und win7 ultimate 64 ...


----------



## Seebaer (23. November 2009)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Ach wie gut das jeder weiß, Antivir ist der größte Schei*s ;>
> 
> Da lobe ich mir Avast :>



Ach wie gut das jeder weiß, Avast ist der größte Schei*s ;>

Da lobe ich mir Antivir.

Lass Dir mal von jemand mit Gehirn, falls sich so jemand mit Dir abgibt, erklären was ich Dir damit sagen will.

Bisher null Problem mit Antivir und Win 7.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. November 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @Topic
> Ich habe ebenfalls keine Probleme mit Win7 64 Bit in Verbindung mit Antivir.



dito
Bei mir läuft AntiVir auf meinem Laptop und normalem Rechner seit Mitte August ohne Fehler bzw. sonstige Macken.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. November 2009)

Bisher keine Probleme mit Antivir und Win7 Premium 64bit.
Bin schon seit Jahren und mehreren Betriebssytemen problemlos und sicher mit Antivir (free) gefahren.


----------



## Dark_Eagle (23. November 2009)

Hatte am anfang etwas probleme das das mit dem Update nicht so hingehauen hat aber nun --> keine Probleme unter Win 7x64


----------



## Xylezz (23. November 2009)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Ach wie gut das jeder weiß, Avast ist der größte Schei*s ;>
> 
> Da lobe ich mir Antivir.
> 
> ...




Vllt sollte dir eine solche Person erläutern was Spaß ist.
Desweiteren habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Antivir gemacht und traue dieser Software seitdem einfach nicht mehr 

Aufjedenfall solltest du mal darüber nachdenken ob du mit einer persönlichen Beleidigung wie Du sie mir entgegenbringst dir nicht ein Eigentor geschossen hast


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (23. November 2009)

Habe bis mit Win 7 und Antivir auch keine Probleme gehabt... Und jetzt hab ich Norton Internet Security 2010.... um Welten besser!! Sch***** einer auf 25 € da geb ich lieber Geld aus und bin auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2009)

Nun ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn dieser Fehler endlich behoben wird.
Habe seid etwa einer Woche ständig diesen Fehler und langsam nervt er mich doch ein wenig. Solangs irgend wann behoben wird ist aber alles in Ordnung.


----------



## raetsch (23. November 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Habe bis mit Win 7 und Antivir auch keine Probleme gehabt... Und jetzt hab ich Norton Internet Security 2010.... um Welten besser!! Sch***** einer auf 25 € da geb ich lieber Geld aus und bin auf der sicheren Seite...



norton und besser gibts in deiner konstellation in der deutschen sprache nicht. irgendwas ist immer besser als norton, dass wäre korrekt. mag sein, dass die virenerkennung gut ist, der rest aber nicht. das ist seit jahren bekannt und es wird und wird nicht/kaum besser. versuch mal nem ottonormal-verbraucher zu erklären, dass er seinen schutz nicht zu hoch einstellen darf, sonst kann er keinerlei seiten mehr besuchen (nis 2006..)

@topic
antivir mit win7 pro 64bit, noch nicht einmal dieser fehler
antivir mit win7 ultimate rc1, noch nicht einmal dieser fehler.

ist bei beiden auf ssd's installiert, obwohl ich nicht glaube das es da einen zusammenhang gibt


----------



## foxfoursfive (23. November 2009)

Also hatte derbe Probleme mit antivir bei Windows 7 Prof. 64 bit
der Antivir Guard, war nur noch disabled,


jetzt habe ich 
*Kaspersky Internet Security* 2010 

und bin sehr zufrieden auf meiner 2 Partion XP Prof. läuft natürlich antivir noch ohne Probleme


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2009)

raetsch schrieb:


> antivir mit win7 pro 64bit, noch nicht einmal dieser fehler
> antivir mit win7 ultimate rc1, noch nicht einmal dieser fehler.
> 
> ist bei beiden auf ssd's installiert, obwohl ich nicht glaube das es da einen zusammenhang gibt



antivir mit vorinstalliertem win7 home premium 64bit auf hp notebook, Fehler nicht gesehen (bisher noch nicht gesucht); habe aus anderen Gründen aus der Recovery-Partition nochmal komplett zurückgesetzt und werde in den nächsten Tagen die Neu-Installation incl. Antivir abschließen. Mal sehen, ob das Problem dann auftritt.

ps.: Nutze Antivir seit einigen Jahren und bin zufrieden (wenn man will, kann man sich mit jedem Antiviren-Programm Compute-Viren einfangen )


----------



## Nehebkau (23. November 2009)

Komisch, ich habe schon seit dem RC1 immer Antivir am laufen. Hatte bisher keine Probleme... 1x ist es Win7 Home Premium 64bit und 1x Win7 Prof. 32bit.

naja, hoffe sie beheben es bald für die, die Probleme haben


----------



## fgsfds (23. November 2009)

Hab das Problem auch aber ich hab GDATA2010.


----------



## basic123 (23. November 2009)

Bei mir hat das ganze ebenfalls selbst mit dem RC1 ohne Probleme funktioniert. 
Jetzt mit 64bit Ultimate geht alles sogar noch besser.


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. November 2009)

ich wunder mich wieso mein pc seit ca.2 wochen diesen blödsinn bei jedem neustart macht....antivir ist also der überltäter !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. November 2009)

norton 360 v3.0 und win 7 X86, bei mir läuft alles Perfekt.
Keine Bluescreens, keine Freezes , nix einfach alles perfekt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. November 2009)

antivir heisst,sich selber darum kümmern.
der virenscan ist in ordnung,aber angriffe über webseiten verhindert dieser nicht,und selbst das email konto prüft der nicht.
man kann mit antivir gut leben,sofern man selber weiss wie man selber viren entfernt.
zeitaufwendig,nervig und wenn man kein backup hatt ,ziemlich blöd bei einen befall den ganzen rechner lahmlegt und man selbst nicht mal in den abgesicherten modus kommt.

Hatte dies mal erlebt mit antivir,sowie avast.nun gut ich hab mir auch selber den trojaner eingeladen. habe eine bat file geöffnet,adware,trojaner und wurm befall,folge formate neu drauf.
daraus lernt man


----------



## elektrosmog (23. November 2009)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hmm, bisher 0 probleme mit antivir und win7 ultimate 64 ...


 
Ebenfalls 

Der Guard-Scanner soll so eingestellt werden, dass nur noch Lesezugriffe geprüft werden. 
Bei mir werden beide Zugriffe geprüft und trotzdem keine probleme!


----------



## ultio (23. November 2009)

Daran liegt das also. Ich habe das Problem auf meinem Notebook und auf meinem PC, habe die MSDNAA Professional 64 Bit Version auf beiden drauf und der Fehler kotzt mich schon seit anfang an an.
Auf meinem PC hab ich Checkdisk einfach komplett für die Laufwerke deaktiviert, auf meinem Laptop war ich noch zu faul dazu. Aber da warte ich jetzt sowieso einfach auf ein Update.


----------



## NobodyGhost (23. November 2009)

Ich habe noch W7/64bit RC drauf und seitdem ich Steam drauf habe hab ich auch das Prob,aber nur wenn ich Steam am laufen hatte.
Sprich der macht dort sein Check und solange Steam inaktiv ist kommt es nicht mehr vor aber wenn ich wieder mit Steam online gehe ist beim nächsten Neustart wieder der Festplattencheck da

Also würde ich bei mir sagen das Steam und AntiVir sich beißen ansonsten hatte ich nie Probs mit AntiVir


----------



## guna7 (23. November 2009)

WIN 7 ist bei mir noch noch installiert. Aber mit dem RC gabs keine Probs.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. November 2009)

NobodyGhost schrieb:


> Also würde ich bei mir sagen das Steam und AntiVir sich beißen ansonsten hatte ich nie Probs mit AntiVir



wenn das so wäre müsste ich auch das Problem haben wenn ich meinen PC gleich mal neustarten würde ... mache ich später mal

aber bis jetzt hatte ich 0 Probleme mit Win7+Steam+AntiVir PSS


----------



## NobodyGhost (23. November 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wenn das so wäre müsste ich auch das Problem auch haben wenn ich meinen PC gleich mal neustarten würde ... mache ich später mal
> 
> aber bis jetzt hatte ich 0 Probleme mit Win7+Steam+AntiVir PSS


 

Habe aber nur die kostenlose Version,vielleicht gibt es da auch unterschiede????Aber wie gesagt erst mit Steam ist bei mir das Prob aufgetaucht und vorher war nix.

Den Rc habe ich mit Antivir seit dem start des Rc am laufen,also wird was mit der kostenlosen Version irgendwas nicht stimmen,ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht woran es liegt.


----------



## elektrosmog (23. November 2009)

NobodyGhost schrieb:


> Habe aber nur die kostenlose Version,vielleicht gibt es da auch unterschiede????Aber wie gesagt erst mit Steam ist bei mir das Prob aufgetaucht und vorher war nix.
> 
> Den Rc habe ich mit Antivir seit dem start des Rc am laufen,also wird was mit der kostenlosen Version irgendwas nicht stimmen,ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht woran es liegt.


 
Also ich hab auch Steam, AVIRA Free und Win 7 64bit habe aber keine Probleme! 
An was solls dann liegen?


----------



## Steff456 (23. November 2009)

Also ich habe das Problem mit CHKDSK schon seit ca. 2 Wochen. Nervt aber nur alle 2-3 Neustarts.

War vor allem beim OC lästig. Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum er das die ganze Zeit macht, aber nie was findet.


----------



## Riq12 (23. November 2009)

Hab das Problem auch. Erstmal Antivir entfernt  und MSE drauf, bis das Problem bereinigt ist.

Hab win7 pro 64. Besonders nach dem Ausführen von cod:mw2 tritt das Problem auf. 

Selbst im Ereignislog werden direkt nach dem Start des Games 55er Events angezeigt. Irgendwo klemmt es. Die Platte wird als "dirty" geflagt und beim Neustart eben chkdsk ausgeführt.

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Solange keine Daten zerstört werden, sondern nur ein falscher Parameter gesetzt wird, kann man damit zumindest übergangsweise leben.

riq


----------



## Sonnendieb (23. November 2009)

ich hab auch Windows 7 64bit aber AVIRA Antivir Premium bei mir kam chkdisk erst 1 mal weil bei mir eine HDD wegen eines defekten Kabel ausgefallen war


----------



## E-ware (23. November 2009)

Riq12 schrieb:


> Hab das Problem auch. Erstmal Antivir entfernt und MSE drauf, bis das Problem bereinigt ist.
> 
> Hab win7 pro 64. Besonders nach dem Ausführen von cod:mw2 tritt das Problem auf.
> 
> ...


 

Kann ich auch bestätigen! Hatte vor dem 10.11.2009 (CoD:MW2 release) nie Probleme mit Windows 7 - Steam - Antivir und jetzt wird bei jedem Systemstart chkdsk ausgeführt wenn ich Cod gespielt habe.


----------



## Lelwani (23. November 2009)

omg wie geht das nur Windows 7 hat probleme  na wenn das jetzt kein massenselbstmord gibt wegen dem ach so perfekten Windows 7


----------



## raetsch (23. November 2009)

da is lustig, ich hab wie beschrieben keine probleme, aber auch kein cod:mw2 installiert


----------



## alexausmdorf (23. November 2009)

Ich finde die Reaktionen von Avira einfach nicht korrekt:

Hier meldet sich ein verzweifelter User, der 3 Mal die Festplatte gewechselt hat, und sein System auseinandergenommen hat, bevor er gemerkt hat, dass Antivir dran schuld ist. Der Mod sagt ihm, die HD ist deffekt, oder die RAM, im selben Thread, ein paar Postings drunter meldet sich ein 2ter Mod und meint, es ist die Schuld von Avira und man arbeitet am Problem.
Im selben Thread wird geraten, CHKDSK einfach zu deaktivieren, was kompletter Humbug ist und zu weiterem Datenverlust führen kann, siehe unten, Erklärung von MS.

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php...hreadID=100428


Hier meldet sich ein Mod, meint er habe das Problem auch und es sei ein Windowsproblem, der User wird darauf verwiesen, er habe eine deffekte HD, na was wird der wohl als nächstes machen? Richtig, die Festplatte einschicken, und nen Monat ohne PC verbringen. Weiters zeigt sich, dass das Problem schon mindestens seit September besteht.

Startseite - Avira Support Forum


Der "Bug" äussert sich mit dieser Meldung: "The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume system."
Wieviele werden, wenn der Fehler auf ihrem Rechner auftaucht, dran denken, dass der Virenscanner schuld ist? Die Mehrheit wird wie der User in Punkt 1 vorgehen.


Antivir beschädigt anscheinend in Verbindung mit Windows 7 unter bestimmten Bedingungen die Datenintigrität der HD. Die lässt sich leicht mit CHKDSK wiederherstellen, ja. 
Aber da ist auch Datenverlust möglich, oder?
Zumindest laut der CHKDSK Erklärung von MS:

ZITAT
When disk corruption is detected on a volume, there are three basic options for response.

The first option is to take no action. On a mission-critical server that is expected to be online 24 hours a day, this is often the choice of necessity. The drawback is that relatively minor corruption can snowball into major corruption. Therefore, consider this option only if keeping the server online is more important than guarding the integrity of the data that is stored on the corrupted volume. All data on the corrupted volume should be considered "at risk" until you run CHKDSK. The second option is to run a full CHKDSK operation to repair all file system data and restore all of the user data that can be recovered by means of an automated process. However, running a full CHKDSK operation can cost you several hours of downtime for a mission-critical server at an inopportune time. Your third option is to run an abbreviated CHKDSK operation by using one or both of the /C and /I switches, to repair the kinds of corruption that can snowball into bigger problems in much less time than a full CHKDSK requires. 

Note however that running an abbreviated CHKDSK does not repair all of the corruption that might exist. You still need to run a full CHKDSK at some future time to guarantee that all recoverable data has in fact been recovered.

bzw Deutsch:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314835/DE/#/

Quelle:
An explanation of the new /C and /I Switches that are available to use with Chkdsk.exe



Und als Krönung:
Hier wirbt Antivir weiter damit, 100% mit Windows 7 zu funktionieren, ich zitiere: "get the maximum protection under Windows 7. "

AVIRA Press Center - Avira provides security for Windows 7


----------



## oedsch (24. November 2009)

Ich benutze ebenfalls Antivir unter Win 7  Pro 64-bit und hatte noch keinerlei probleme. ich glaube nicht dass man von einem allgemeinen fehler ausgehen darf.

Ich finde es mehr als normal dass es bei einem oder anderem zu fehlern kommen kann, zumal ein PC keinem anderen gleicht und einstellungen auch individuell angepasst werden können. 

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich bin zufrieden mit antivir, wer probleme hat: es gibt doch genug andere kostenlose virenschutzprogramme, einfach kurzzeitig ausweichen und auf offizielle lösung warten.

schade dieser vorfall, aber ich bin weiterhin überzeugt von windows 7! 

gruß,
oedsch


----------



## kleinemann (24. November 2009)

Win7 wird nun seid dieser Version u.g. unterstützt, bei frühern Versionen stande win7 auch nie dabei.
 				Version:9.0.0.415

 			 				Sprache: deutsch

    					 				Downloadzahl: 						58.753.395					 					

 						 				Autor: Avirahttp://www.free-av.de/de/index.html

 			 				Betriebssystem:
 				Win 2000
Win XP
Windows Vista
Windows 7


 			 				Dateigröße: 29.6 MByte 					 				

 			 				Softwareart:Freeware


----------



## fL!nT (24. November 2009)

Ich denke nicht das AVIRA das Problem schon in den Griff bekommen hat!

Klick mich ==> Windows 7 (32bit) + chkdsk Problem - AntiVir Premium und Avira Premium Security Suite - Avira Support Forum


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. November 2009)

32bit ? 64bit betrifft das gar nicht ? dann würde ich mal sagen selbst schuld wer nutzt denn auch noch 32bit Betriessysteme

Anti Vir erkennt mein System übrigenz als Vista obwohl es 7 ist

"Bei Kaspersky scheint das Problem auch nicht auf Windows 7 beschränkt zu sein, hier einer mit dem Prob unter XP:"

also ist er nicht nur AntiVir

wobei ich dieses Problem nicht habe!!!


----------



## Huntercontroll (24. November 2009)

Hab bei Win7 64bit (Ulitmate) Evaluierungskopie auch gemerkt das Antivir gewaltige Probleme macht ständig ist er was am suchen und die Update Funktion geht mal mal nicht und sehr oft hat es über eine Stunde gedauert wenn überhaupt bis er die neuen Virensignaturen gezogen hat habs das deinstallieren müssen und KIS 10 installiert mit dem hab ich bis jetzt kein Problem gehabt!


----------



## fL!nT (24. November 2009)

Betrifft hautsächlich Win7 64bit User!!!.Nur ist mir gerade das im AVIRA Forum vor die Linse gekommen.Jetzt soll man ein Programm von Avira runterladen und ablaufen lassen um bei der Fehlersuche mitzuhelfen!!!!.Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## BigMac81 (26. November 2009)

Ich habe selbst Win 7 Ultimate x64 und Antivir und habe überhaupt keine probleme


----------



## qh1000 (29. November 2009)

Hatte Antivir und Win 7 Home Premium x64 und hatte auch das besagte Chkdsk- Problem. Hab Antivir deinstalliert und stattdessen AVG drauf und das System läuft wieder absolut stabil.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2009)

BigMac81 schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst Win 7 Ultimate x64 und Antivir und habe überhaupt keine probleme


so geht es wohl den meisten wenn ich das hier so lese
und Avira und MS wissen wohl selbst nicht warum es andere trifft...

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## cubbi223 (29. November 2009)

We got some reports of an issue where using Avira in Windows 7 leads to regular chkdsk-runs upon reboot. Our developers are analysing the problem and now succeeded to reproduce it. We are also in close contact with Microsoft to get to the bottom of this issue. It is not just affecting Avira in Windows 7 though, many other Antivirus products seem to trigger this behavior occasionally too as we learned during the investigation of the problem.

Microsoft introduced a slight change in the NTFS driver in Windows 7. Anyhow, even Microsoft can not pinpoint the problem (which by the way occurs seldom) yet. Update: Meanwhile, we could reproduce the issue and track it down together with Microsoft.

As far as we can tell from the current state of investigation, the problem occurs in special conditions, when an operation is performed upon an already deleted file. This leads to the situation that the NTFS driver / the windows 7 kernel deems the file system as corrupted (which it is not) and sets the dirty-flag of the NTFS partition. This in turn leads to the chkdsk-run on the next start of the system. In previous versions of the windows kernel, the operating system just returned an error.

We found a workaround for this issue. A hotfix is currently being tested and gets hopefully shipped next week as update, if there are no issues showing up in Quality Assurance. The driver avgntflt.sys in version 9.0.3.17 will fix this issue then. We will continue to analyse this issue together with Microsoft as we need to understand the problem correctly in-depth to come up with a better solution; maybe even a Windows Update will be necessary.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2009)

danke cubbi223


----------

